# Know Your Temps : SoulSnatcher



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




Hop2089
Orc
basher11
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Ireland 1
Spikey
lolzed
Prowler485
Toni Plutonij
Domination
Gore
pitman
LeLouchVII
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Overlord Nadrian
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
beegee7730
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Law
Scott-105
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
Sora1234
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *SoulSnatcher
*


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you?
Do you know me?
Do I know you?
Do you know any other cats boy?
How long have I been on this site?
Did you know Hatsu?
Nice guy or not?
Am I nice?
How many fingers am I holding up?
DS or Dingoo?


----------



## Splych (Jun 15, 2010)

SoulSnatcher!

What were your past names?
Why'd you decide to switch names?
How'd you come across making the name SoulSnatcher?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola!!

You know me?
Do you enjoy editing my reviews?
Would you like me to find another editor?
Tea of coffee?
360 or PS3?
GC > wii?
Ima ask more questions later okay?
Waffles or Pancakes
Are you enjoying E3?
You expect much from ninty?
Micheal Jackson the game?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> 
> You know me? *Of, course!*
> Do you enjoy editing my reviews? *Yep!*
> ...



*Edit1:* Yay! 2000th post!


----------



## iFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Moar questions!!

i LIKE YOUR SPEED!!
Do you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me?
Do you ever think you will log onto msn again?
Did you know i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you?
Did you hearm e and Njrg are dating?
Favorite temper?
Will this thread get as big as mine? 13 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you could go to any tempers house, who would it be?
iFish > Catboy?
Xbox FunBox > Natal > Kinect?
do you have any pets?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Moar questions!!
> 
> i LIKE YOUR SPEED!! *Really!*
> Do you
> ...


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you know me?
PS3 > Wii?
Do you like Apple?
French toast?






 You're Canadian?
Do you live in Ontario?
Do you think im a stalker since I asked that question?

Can you fly?

Pie > Cake?
Chicken > Turkey?

Do you snatch souls?

Bye??

What sport(s) to you play?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2010)

Your life so far?
Leafs Suck?
Canucks?
Would you like to move somewhere out of Ontario?
Maple Syrup?
What did you think of MS's Conference?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Do you know me? *A bit.*
> PS3 > Wii? *You mad? PS3 has no gaems.*
> Do you like Apple? *Hate them.*
> French toast? *
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 15, 2010)

May i Spam you with questions?
Would you ever meet me?
Which e3 keynotes did you watch?
I saddly watched all 3 :3
How old are you?
Will you ever post pics on the forum?
You have facebook?
Why do you never use your twitter?
Mrfatso, ifish, boxshot, lolzed, who is the best?
You think toni is sexy?
Mac or PC?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Your life so far? *Okay..Not the best.*
> Leafs Suck? *Sadly, yes. The Leafs do suck.*
> Canucks? *Fuck, ya! You can blame my uncle for making me a Canuck fanatic.*
> Would you like to move somewhere out of Ontario? *B.C, I guess.*
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> May i Spam you with questions? *No! Joking. I'm going to sleep soon, though.*
> Would you ever meet me? *Maybe, when I'm older.*
> Which e3 keynotes did you watch? *EA's and Microsoft's.*
> I saddly watched all 3 :3 *Nerd.
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jun 15, 2010)

You suck!!
Why do you think so well of yourself?
Why go to bed so early?
Ace or costy?


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 15, 2010)

How are you ?
Pepper or Salt ?
Pokémon or Digimon ?
Blonde or brunette ?
Is french a sexy language ?
Would you qualify yourself as a geek or nerd ?
Chocolate or vanilla ice cream ?
Muffin or donut ?
Burger King or McDonald ?
Thoughts about iPhone 4 ?
Do you have any pets ?
Your favourite food ?
Do you watch animes ? If yes which ones ?
Favourite color ?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you know me?

Do I know you?

Are you a cool guy?

How old are you?

Will the world end in 2012?

If so, will it be caused by mutant death penguins?

Xbox or Playstation or Wii?

Dreamcast or N64?

Zelda or Metroid?

Pokemon or Digimon?


----------



## Avid (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you hate me?
Windows = doze of win?
iPhone 4 ftw?
Pie = sucks?
Pokemon rocks?
Wii or NDS?
NDS or GBASP?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Why do you snatch souls?
Thoughts on me?
Who's Overlord Nadrian?
R4TT3DSiSDHC?
Like furries?
What's 2 + 2?
Take the square root of this number, I dare you: _-36_
Is it over 9000?
Do you like my topics?
Got milk?
Is steak for dinner?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

Well... 

You know me?
Like natal?
Like the new xbox slim?
What you think about the people who got a free xbox slim?
Want more questions?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2010)

Q1 Why does ifish have against other fruits anyway?
Q2 When do u think the world will end?

and that's it, gonna ration out my questions and ensure this thread beats ifish!! >:]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 15, 2010)

You know you is like that one of those Tempers who stands out the most. Is it because you feel indifferent about others here or you feel that its nothing special being yourself?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 15, 2010)

Hai!
Bonjour!
こんにちは!
你好!
Rock_Raiyu or me?
pew pew pew!
Must be nice to get a KYT eh?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 15, 2010)

How are you?
Do you really snatch souls?
Are you gonna snatch mine?
Butterfree=best pokemon ever??? (Bug and Psychic combined!)
Are you gonna bang doe?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 15, 2010)

HAVE you even stolen a SOUL!??!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> You suck!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Q1 Why does ifish have against other fruits anyway? *I dunno.*
> Q2 When do u think the world will end? *2012 by angry zombies snatching souls.*
> 
> and that's it, gonna ration out my questions and ensure this thread beats ifish!! >:] *Heck, yeah!*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Why do you snatch souls? *Because I'm a SoulSnatcher.*
> Thoughts on me? *Good member. Amuses me sometimes.*
> Who's Overlord Nadrian? *An awesome member*
> R4TT3DSiSDHC? *lolwtfomgbbq*
> ...


----------



## updowners (Jun 15, 2010)

Zombies, vampires or pirates?






 or  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Red or blue?

Xbox 360, PC, PS3 or Wii?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2010)

Q3. What's your super power? Aside from snatching souls of cos?
Q4. So a guy walks into a bar...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Hai! *Hello*
> Bonjour!  *Salut*
> ?????! * ……*
> ??! *omgwtflolroflbbq*
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Zombies, vampires or pirates? *Pirates.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cat or doggy?
Guinea Pig or Hamster?
MS, SONY or Ninty?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Cat or doggy? *Cats. They're smarter.*
> Guinea Pig or Hamster? *Guinea Pigs. They're cuter!*
> MS, SONY or Ninty? Ninty. *They're just plain awesome!*


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2010)

Q1. Family Guy or Cleverland Show ?
Q2. Simpson or Futurama ?
Q3. Which came first? Chuck Norris or God?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2010)

Cat boy or dog boy?
Yes or no?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Linux, Windows, Mac, or BSD?
Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter?
Halo or Half Life?
M3 or R4?
Supercard Two or Supercard One?
Favorite GBA game?


----------



## haflore (Jun 15, 2010)

How have you been lately?
Thoughts on me?
Katamari, or Tetris?
Boiled or fried(eggs)?
I got to the end of the rainbow, where's my pot of gold?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you have a Facebook profile, or any other kind of social networking thingy?
Best thing that ever happened to you?
Worst thing that ever happened to you?
Will you still try to Revolutionize this place?
Thoughts on the newly released DSTWO?
Favourite game of all time?
Best laugh you've had recently?
What do you study at school?
Which job are you aiming for?
How did you find out about the scene?
What's up?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on yourself?
Thoughts on mthr?
Thoughts on my questions?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2010)

Q. Will u be watching nintendo's e3 conference??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thoughts on me?
Do who know who I am?
Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?
Can I haz moar?
Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Why so serious?
Derp?
Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

Who's Overlord Nadrian?
Do you notice I tend to ask these questions a lot?
Did you happen to see the conference?
Have you seen the 3DS?
What are your thoughts on the 3DS is you did?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 16, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Q1. Family Guy or Cleverland Show ? *Family Guy*
> Q2. Simpson or Futurama ? *Simpsons*
> Q3. Which came first? Chuck Norris or God? *Chuck Norris!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 16, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Q. Will u be watching nintendo's e3 conference?? *Heh. I already did.*
> 
> QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Jun 15 2010, 08:03 PM) Thoughts on me? *You're a nice logical person. Most of the time...*
> Do who know who I am? *Yep.*
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2010)

Thoughts on me?

U truly not hacking the 3DS if u could? 

Natal , Move,or 3DS?

U like Move at all?


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, hi!

How's the weather down there?

How 'bout that oil spill?

Also...
How do you feel about Anime, in comparison to cartoons as a whole, when they're not tied to a certain country of origin?

D'ya like it, for the most part? If so, why?  If not, why not?

(Doing a bit of an experiment, I am.)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 16, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> *You're a nice logical person. Most of the time...*


May I ask what you mean by this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you pretty much settled with your username right now?


----------



## emigre (Jun 16, 2010)

You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do?

Who should be the new Labour Leader?

What's your favourite disney death?

Cocaine+High class hookers= Good times?

What the hell is that beeping noise I can hear?

Where have all the good songs gone?

What's your favourite album?

Was Jesus a raptor?

What's the worst game you've ever played?

In the light of the lack of goals at the world cup; I must ask where have all the goals gone?

Is there ever too much pron?

Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

Final question(s): you say you used to have Facebook, why don't you have it anymore and will you make a profile again for us?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 16, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Thoughts on me? *Good guy with an awesome avatar!*
> 
> U truly not hacking the 3DS if u could? *Maybe, I lied a bit.
> *
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Final question(s): you say you used to have Facebook, why don't you have it anymore and will you make a profile again for us? *I spent waaay too much time on it. I got off to curb my addiction and I don't plan on going back. Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 17, 2010)

This session's now over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for taking part SoulSnatcher, we hope you enjoyed yourself!

Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t233731-know-your-temps-hop2089


----------

